# Wacom Penabled Screen Not Working - Thinkpad X201 Tablet

## Cation

I recently installed Gentoo for the first time on my X201t and have been enjoying the amount of documentation and help available. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much of any for the specific situations around my laptop so it's time for my first post in the community.

The problem I'm focusing on at the moment is that I'm not sure how to get the laptop's touch screen to work. I included what I think to be the appropriate driver as part of the kernel, but I haven't had any luck.

These are the related settings I enabled in menuconfig

Device Drivers --->

     Input device support --->

          [*]Tablets --->

               <*> Wacom protocol 4 serial tablet support

          Touchscreens ----> 

               <*>Wacom W8001 penabled serial touchscreen

               <*>Wacom Tablet support (I2C)

Was there something I missed? Maybe I should have made them modular?

Yes I checked to see if I was r

Also there's another problem I feel might be related. 

My trackpad (even though I don't use it over trackpoint) hasn't been behaving right. 

It's mapped the screen like a drawing tablet is. When I touch somewhere on it the cursor jumps to the equivalent spot on the screen.

Is there some kind of oddity having it be seen as the touch screen or is that unrelated?

----------

## szatox

Support for wacom is a bit confusing at the first glance. When you get the kernel modules, you are likely to see it "sort of work" but not really the way you like.

Then you set INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" and rebuild x11-base/xorg-drivers and.... Wow, it works! 

Well, I had to apply xorg.conf to fix the aspect ratio, though with a touch screen I'd expect it to be handled on hardware level.

----------

